# Western pump help?



## amsamu (Nov 11, 2008)

I have 2 isarmatic lift control mark 3a western pumps ....

The problem im having is one of them have a piston that just goes up and down with no trouble by hand when i hook it up everything works but the lift ...

Is there any books or help on maybe whats wrong or if i can rebuild it i removed the big nut and tried to pull the piston out but it won't come ?

Thanks..


----------



## bharry20 (Mar 8, 2007)

here is the manual for it. if this dosen't help your in trouble.

http://www.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=120&seclevel=1&filename=62880.pdf&doctype=pdf


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you remove the pump from the resivoir? If it has been removed there is a rubber o-ring on the bottom of the pump that may have been lost or torn with out this o-ring the pump cannot build enough pressure to lift the blade off the ground but it will still turn the blade.
Hope this helps


----------

